# wild pigs in ohio



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i have been told that there are wild hogs in ohio. i think that would be an awsome hunt. so therefore i am now looking for some property to hunt hogs on. thats all i want to hunt so if anyone knows where u can that would b great.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

there is quite few in zaleski forest, got to put on some miles to try to find them


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

saugeye2 said:


> there is quite few in zaleski forest, got to put on some miles to try to find them


People say that, but I have never seen a harvested animal that definately came from there. 

The only place in Ohio that I know you can go to to shoot a hog is the DD Ranch. That's not my idea of hunting though.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

i live 5 min from the zaleski forest and there has been at least a dozen killed over the last two years, everyone is pretty hush hush about exact locations, but the are out their


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I was fishing at Tappan back in July. It was just starting to get dark and I heard one right on the shorleline in the woods. Couldn't see it, but was definite it was a hog from the sounds it was making.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have found tracks and scat while hunting Saltfork. I know there was a "hunting preserve" over north of Seneca lake somewhere that had them. It was called White oak plantation.

Huntinbull


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Where can you get them processed?

ski


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Any butcher shop or meat processor should do it. Cuts would be the same as a domestic hog, just little different proportions. More front end, less back end.

Huntinbull


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

bigbuckdownohio.com

Came across this on craigslist this morning. They are advertising fair chase hog hunts.
Don't know anything about it. Looks like they are over by the New Philly, Dover area.

They probably just put your butt in a stand and bait 'em in.


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

They probably just put your butt in a stand and bait 'em in. That is how most Kill Deer! Notice I did not say Hunt


----------



## flatheadkid (Aug 1, 2008)

i live like 20 miles from the dd ranch and like some years back some guys cut a hole in the fence and some got out and last year in the summer i seen a pack of hogs come down about 40yards from the house..couldnt get my slug gun out fast enough and they were gone...never seen them since


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

this is from the dnr website...cool map

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/hunting/maps/2008%20Feral%20swine%20map.bmp


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

A few years back severla hogs were shot around Laurellville. Our cabin is just a few miles away and two were killed on bordering property. If I am not mistaken (and I could be wrong) but I think I recall someone tearing down a fence or two from the hunting reserve that was off Narrows Road running along Salt Creek and that's how those particular hogs got loose.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

that map makes it look like a plague lol the pigs are coming


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Got this pic. off my trail cam the other day, looks like a pig to me. What do you guy's think??


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

yup that is a pig i zoomed in to make sure and sure enough there one is did that pic come from gailion where your at i have a small farm just south of mt gilead


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

alumcreeker said:


> that map makes it look like a plague lol the pigs are coming


Swine Flu...... haha lol


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

alumcreeker, Pic. was taken between Galion and Mt. Gilead.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

really do you see many wild pigs in that area or was that the first time


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Never seen any in person just in the pic.


----------

